# Saisie des caractères en HEXA



## al02 (15 Octobre 2000)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis débutant. Ceci est ma première intervention.

Voici mon problème :  sous MacOs9 et AppleWorks 5, je n'arrive pas à saisir certains caractères accentués (même en utilisant l'accessoire de Bureau (Clavier) ou en utilisant l'application:KeyCap 1.1).

Ma question est : peut-on (et comment) saisir les caractères spéciaux sous la forme héxadecimale ?
exemple : le "é Majuscule" --&gt; code ASCII=201 et code Hexa= "C9"
Merci d'avance.

------------------


----------



## al02 (19 Octobre 2000)

Bonjour à tous,

Je reformule ma question :

Je possède un ImacDV (Spécial Édition : 128 Mo, 13 Go de disque dur)

	Voici mon problème : (sous MacOs 9.0  et/ou AppleWorks 5.0.4 ), je n'arrive pas à saisir certains caractères accentués (même en utilisant l'accessoire de Bureau (Clavier) ou en utilisant l'application:KeyCap 1.1).

	Ma question est : peut-on (et comment) saisir les caractères spéciaux sous leur code ASCII ou sous leur code hexadécimal ?

exemple : le "é Majuscule" --&gt; code ASCII=201 et code Hexa= "C9"

Merci d'avance.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Un ami, possesseur de PC (avec Windows) m'a dit que sur PC c'est possible !!!
(Il l'a vérifié)
Voici son explication :

&lt;&lt; Dans un document "WORD 97",voici ce que donne l'aide de la suite Office 97 de Windows95 :

Création de caractères spéciaux à l'aide de codes de caractère :

1	Cliquez à l'endroit où vous souhaitez insérer le caractère.
2	Assurez-vous que la touche VERR.NUM est activée.
3	Maintenez la touche ALT enfoncée puis, sur le pavé numérique, 
tapez 0 (zéro) suivi du code de caractère approprié.

Conseil :  Si vous ne connaissez pas le code de caractère d'un symbole
 ou d'une lettre d'une police déterminée, cliquez sur la commande
 Caractères spéciaux du menu Insertion. Dans l'onglet Symboles, 
cliquez sur le symbole souhaité, puis sur Touches de raccourci.
 En fonction de la police sélectionnée, un code de caractère peut 
s'afficher dans la zone Description.&gt;&gt;
-------------------------------------------------------------
Ce serait tout de même frustant si le MacIntosh ne pouvait en faire autant !
J'attends l'avis des spécialistes du Mac ?


----------



## JackSim (19 Octobre 2000)

En effet, pour entrer les caractères spéciaux sur PC, on peut utiliser la touche Alt et le code ASCII du caractère. On ne peut pas le faire sur Mac, mais cette fonctionnalité ne manque pas, car des combinaisons de touches plus faciles à mémoriser existent. On peut effectivement les trouver grâce à l'utilitaire "Clavier". Quel genre de caractère n'arrives-tu pas à saisir ?


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## al02 (19 Octobre 2000)

Merci JackSim,

Je craignais qu'effectivement sur Mac, on ne puisse pas saisir de caractères sous la forme hexa ou avec le code ASCII: ta réponse me le confirme.

J'ai déjà essayé l'utilitaire 'CLAVIER' , mais certains caractères ne sont pas présents: 
en particulier le 'é Majuscule'. ---&gt; É 

Je pense avoir trouvé la solution au problème pour les caractères spéciaux :

J'ai récupéré la liste de tous les caractères ASCII sur le site suivant :
http://www.commentcamarche.net/base/ascii.htm 
et je récupérerai le caractère par COPIER-COLLER.

caractère	code ASCII	code Hexadécimal
Æ	198	C6
Ç	199	C7
È	200	C8
É	201	C9
Ê	202	CA
Ë	203	CB
Merci encore.
Cordialement.
al02.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2000)

Reponse sans accent (je suis sous OmniWeb). 
Ce qui n'est pas l'ideal pour ecrire un texte sur les accents ;-)

Tous les caracteres presents dans une police donnee sont accessible par le clavier.

L'utilitaire clavier permet de les trouver.
Pour cela il faut regarder les touches de modification : 
- Majuscule
- Option
- Option-Majuscule

De plus certain "accents" doivent etre tape avant la lettre ( ex : accent circonflexe).

Dans l'utilitaire clavier ses touches particulieres sont encadrees en gras.

une fois tape, ce sont les caracteres modifiable par cette accent qui sont en gras.
(ex : toujours pours accent circonflexe, les touches a e u i o - et A E U I O (si on appuie sur majuscule)).

Attention toute fois, pour les polices de type autre que "Europe occidentale", soit par exemple "Europe centrale", certains caracteres ne sont accessible que si le "clavier" correspondant est actif.
Soit , toujours pour "Europe centrale" un clavier polonais par exemple.
Clavier s'entend au sens logiciel (le petit drapeau en haut  droite).

Si il y a des interesss, je peux faire une liste exhaustive des caracteres "speciaux" dans un prochain mail ?

A moins que qqun est une URL qui le fasse deja ?


----------



## Bernard53 (19 Octobre 2000)

Il existe un utilitaire du nom de PopChar Pro ( http://www.unisoft.co.at/products/popchar.html  ), anciennement PopChar Lite en version 2.7.2 qui pourrait vous rendre de très grands services. Un simple clic et vous insérez le caractère de votre choix (plutôt du choix existant dans la police de caractères).

Salutations.


----------



## al02 (20 Octobre 2000)

Eurêka !!

Grâce à vous tous, j'ai compris comment fonctionne l'utilitaire CLAVIER.
Il faut l'utiliser :
	- soit avec la touche Majuscule
	- soit avec la touche Option
	- soit avec la touche Option+Majuscule
		pour faire apparaître les caractères possibles (et les saisir).
De plus : je cite [eb] : « certains "accents" doivent être tapés avant la lettre ( ex : accent circonflexe).
Dans l'utilitaire clavier ces touches particulières sont encadrées en gras. une fois tapé, ce sont les caractères modifiables par cet accent qui sont en gras. » 
Puis, il faut éventuellement dans le tableau de bord Clavier :
	- changer la configuration de clavier (pour afficher le maximum de caractères possibles)
		- par ex: France : on peut saisir : Ë,È,Ù,Ì,Ï.
			  U.S. :     on peut saisir : ó,É,ÿ,Ú.
Voilà, je vous remercie tous pour vos éclaircissements.
Je remercie également Bernard53, pour m'avoir fait connaître PopChar Lite.
Cordi@lement,
al02.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2000)

- changer la configuration de clavier (pour afficher le maximum de caractres possibles)
- par ex: France : on peut saisir : ,,,,.
U.S. : on peut saisir : ,,,.

Desole mais quelque soit la version de langue, les caracteres contenu dans une typo sont identiques.
Donc inutile de changer de version de clavier.
Sauf dans le cas deja cite d'autres alphabets.
La version US et Francaise ne different que par le positionnement des touches.

Donc, les caracteres ne se generent pas avec les memes combinaisons de touches.
pour les accents aigues en francais (a part pour le e), il faut faire opt-maj-& puis taper la voyelle desiree.

Une dernire chose :
Le type de police Postscript ou TrueType, voir la police elle meme peut faire que certain caracteres sont absent.
Il y a pas mal de police sans caracteres accentues, d'autres n'ont que des majuscules

Certaine police on aussi des caracteres particulier.
L'exemple le plus evident c'est Zapf Dingbats et les polices Apple on une pomme (opt-&)


----------



## al02 (24 Octobre 2000)

Je remercie eb pour ses dernières prècisions.
Cordialement
al02


----------

